# Swindon Wiltshire UK brothers?



## dillon1715 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi there brethrens and thank you for taking the time to read this. 
I am currently in the interview process of joining freemasonry and hopefully soon I will be balloted with no black balls. 
The point of this post is when the balloting process is happening what do lodge members base there decision on? Do I meet all of them before hand? 

Regards steve


----------



## zouzoum (Apr 3, 2015)

Aft3r u make the interiew, the committe will write their report about u and they present it to the lodge.  Based on that report the other brethren whom u didnt meet make their decision

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dillon1715 (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok fantastic so impress the 2 brothers that I do meet and I have a much better chance then of meeting the rest of them. 
Thank you for clearing that up for me how long have you been a mason?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 4, 2015)

You could also go down to the lodge on meeting night before the meeting abd introduce yourself


----------



## crono782 (Apr 4, 2015)

Don't worry too much about "impressing" them. Just be yourself. They're just trying to get to know you.


----------



## dillon1715 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok thank you for your help future brothers.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 5, 2015)

dillon1715 said:


> The point of this post is when the balloting process is happening what do lodge members base there decision on?



The details of the process vary by country.  You're in the UK?  If so you have a sponsor within the lodge.  In many jurisdictions a committee is sent to interview you and your family.


----------



## dillon1715 (Apr 6, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> The details of the process vary by country.  You're in the UK?  If so you have a sponsor within the lodge.  In many jurisdictions a committee is sent to interview you and your family.


No sponsor I went though the grand lodge website showed my interest and am now at this point with a 2nd interview at local lodge soon


----------



## MBC (Apr 24, 2015)

dillon1715 said:


> Hi there brethrens and thank you for taking the time to read this.
> I am currently in the interview process of joining freemasonry and hopefully soon I will be balloted with no black balls.
> The point of this post is when the balloting process is happening what do lodge members base there decision on? Do I meet all of them before hand?
> 
> Regards steve


Normally in English Practice, Don't suddenly pop into the Masonic hall as our American brethren told you. I'm not saying they are not right but we don't normally accept non-masons into the Masonic hall.
There are normally 2 interviews in the process, the first you will meet your proposer and seconder, then the second you may meet the whole lodge committees, included the Master and Past Masters. You may be a little bit frighten when you see so many people interview you at your second round. Generally if you did nothing strange, you can get the approve of the committee to put you on the ballot. And usually the brethren just give you white balls if you passed through the Committee.

P.S. Last time in my lodge, one Brother just want to try to throw blackball, then a candidate is blackballed... But I think this is quite rare...

Best of luck in your interviews and ballot and I hope you will become one of us and enjoy your future times in the lodge also other additional bodies.


----------

